# skid vest pro's and cons?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

got home from todays shoot and Ruby's belly and hind thighs are scratched to ****, been thinking about a mendota skid vest but thinking with our type of shoots (through rough felled plantations) any belt and buckles contraptions could snag on brashed tree trunks etc and be more of a hazard than running her naked through the drives,,what's your thoughts?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> got home from todays shoot and Ruby's belly and hind thighs are scratched to ****, been thinking about a mendota skid vest but thinking with our type of shoots (through rough felled plantations) any belt and buckles contraptions could snag on brashed tree trunks etc and be more of a hazard than running her naked through the drives,,what's your thoughts?


Ditto..........

Red chest!

Sore scratched teat/nipple!

Cut rear pad!

Too much fun!!!!

Couple of dogs today, going tooooo hard at it, some BAD cuts from B'wire !!!!! :-\

All cut's underside/ belly!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE on his second Cabelas skid vest - look at the damage 2 the vest - better it than the pup - I trim the tag ends and have them sowen - high Viz - take it off after each run & check 4 burrs & trash - - just a tool - get it out - !!!!!! PIKE knows he is hunting - just like pull out the long guns & my hunting cloths !!!! a simple ? why have a splt ring collar - they VVork !


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - I LoVE mendota products - comes 2 a skid Vest - Cabelas - elastic under the arm pits - almost always on sale - $20vs $$40 - PIKE @ 60# medium is a perfect fit - back 2 mendota - rolled leather lead - he is using 3rd generation - leather collar - can not beat the price - then VVe go 2 mud dog river - love them 2 - but then again - have a 441 Victor BSA Special in the garage - does that make me @ anglio phile - also owned 500cc Triumph Grand Prix - I haVe NO regrets !!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Bella in her filson skid plate...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Filson has always had quality products.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you ever thought of using Mushers secret.
Its just another option, if your worried about hunting places where the skid plate could catch on brush.

Cash had rubbed a spot under his front leg before dove season. I put Mushers secret on it before the dove hunts and it worked well to create a barrier. I don't think it would work as well as a skid plate, but it did cut down on the amount of scrapes.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, will be looking into it also. Gotta keep the pines from Whistlers chest!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Tex Red is very correct 

We support all Filson Products none tougher then there great Tin Chaps , Core Vests and Outer garments all Extreme weather conditions climate or Lands pressed

the Chaps posted have 25 seasons 1,000's if kills and more miles 


and if you use there hand rubbed oils they provide with there great products most will last a lifetime 

for your Family and Reds

- 45 degrees barb wire , rattlers matters little none have not breached them'

Horse back the high country for Elk pushing the Rose hips for **** birds or working the barb wire line or H-D riding ;D

support the Substance products that matter 

they ship there $ and there worthy

Great call Deb and Helen the Great  

The Filson Tin chaps area true uplanders must

even a hiker should seek these"

Better then Great products best protection going


----------

